# Anybody into EDM music?



## KazWolf (May 18, 2016)

Do any of you furries listen to EDM music? I love Deep House (Future House, Bass House), Dubstep, Electro House, Big Room, Hardstyle, DnB. Almost everything that is electronic


----------



## Ijaron (Jun 2, 2016)

yeah me^^ i kinda make EDM and other experimental stuff... actually i use an app for it cause i need to learn how to use FL studio first wanna hear one of my tracks?


----------



## TheMintyBun (Jun 2, 2016)

My answer is yes.


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 2, 2016)

I prefer IDM. Cause I am smart and I like to dance with my brain and not with my fat ass.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 4, 2016)

I listen to multiple types of electronic music from hardcore to house to dnb and etc..etc..


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 5, 2016)

I am a fan of the bleeps and bloops.


----------



## Multoran (Jun 5, 2016)

I listen to anything as long as it's heavy and brutal.
Like, shatters your windows and bounces your Hummer around the street like a rubber ball heavy xD


----------



## Arkuus (Jun 5, 2016)

I am into EDM too!


----------

